# How to clean the glue off the the blade?



## stockae92 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's a question: I use my folder to open packages a lot, cutting through tapes and boxes paper. There are residue of glue on the blade that's hard to clean.

is there an easy way to clean the blade up?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Jun 24, 2008)

WD-40.:thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 24, 2008)

citrus/orange cleaners work pretty well too. or you can try erasing it off with a rubber eraser.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 24, 2008)

Motor oil, canola oil, Goo-Gone, Goof-Off, and lacquer thinner usually work as well.


----------



## jchoo (Jun 24, 2008)

Friction and my thumb is enough, since I hardly ever use my knife to cut tape. I have found that one of those scrubby sponges and some dish soap works extremely well, and is not hard enough to damage the finish on a knife. Just make sure that you thoroughly dry and re-lubricate your knife when you're done.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 24, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> Here's a question: I use my folder to open packages a lot, cutting through tapes and boxes paper. There are residue of glue on the blade that's hard to clean.
> 
> is there an easy way to clean the blade up?



I use a specific (throw-away) blade for packages for this very reason.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 24, 2008)

+1 on WD-40... also if you are mostly opening boxes you may try some parafin... candle wax on the blade it should reduce friction and help keep the sticky stuff from sticking.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jun 24, 2008)

All the above. Acetone is fastest. WD40 after brief soak. Cooking oil after long soak.


----------



## chmsam (Jun 24, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol and/or Greased Lightning work pretty well, too.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 25, 2008)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> WD-40.:thumbsup:


*+1!*


----------



## CLHC (Jun 25, 2008)

M.E.K.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 25, 2008)

Auto wax! Works every time and it's really easy. I discovered this when I bought my first snowboard and had a very unsightly patch of sticker glue, on my beautiful new board, from where I had removed the price tag. I don't know what gave me the idea to try auto wax, but I did and it cleaned it off perfectly and very easily. Since then, it's been my go-to method for removing tape and sticker residue of all types.


----------



## Furzork (Jun 25, 2008)

I use packing tape to lift off the residual glue left by packing tape! It works for me. :naughty:


----------



## glockboy (Jun 25, 2008)

I use zippo fluid.


----------



## Aluminous (Jun 25, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Motor oil, canola oil, Goo-Gone, Goof-Off, and lacquer thinner usually work as well.



I've been successfully using Goo-Gone, which is kinda nice because unlike most of the other fluids that have been mentioned, it is an orange/citrus-based cleaner, not needing any special care/handling, no concern about spilling on clothing/skin, etc.


----------



## Hoghead (Jun 25, 2008)

I use Goof-Off because it's what I have, but it sure smells bad. I wash the blade with soap and water to remove the Goof-Off


----------



## TKC (Jun 25, 2008)

*I use Goo Gone. It works like a charm.*


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 25, 2008)

WD40 or Zippo fluid. Both work well for me.


----------

